
The gospel of dogfooding. Can I hear an Amen, brother? - dfirment
https://read.acloud.guru/the-gospel-of-dogfooding-can-i-hear-an-amen-brother-1af4d82cf221
======
dfirment
Don’t you dare inflict the software, the service, the product onto your
customers until you have forced your own employees to use it to get their work
done, until you’ve bet your own company, your own employees’ success, on its
quality. Put your money where your mouth is. Eat your own dog food.

